# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Lorca es la zona de Europa con mayor tasa de hundimiento del terreno

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_7/Tes

El fenómeno era conocido pero ahora un estudio del CSIC considera "sorprendente" encontrar tasas de hundimiento que alcanzan valores máximos entre 6 y 15 centímetros por año

JAVIER RUIZ - Murcia - 24/10/2011

La sobreexplotación continuada de acuíferos en periodos de sequía durante los últimos 50 años sigue provocando problemas en la Región de Murcia. Cada vez que se extrae agua de los pozos, a veces ilegales, se generan espacios subterráneos que provocan el hundimiento del terreno. El fenómeno era conocido pero ahora un estudio del CSIC considera "sorprendente" encontrar en Lorca y todo el Valle del Guadalentín tasas de hundimiento que alcanzan valores máximos entre 6 y 15 centímetros por año, lo que hace que sea una de las zonas con tasas de hundimiento más rápidas en el planeta, y la mayor de Europa afectando una extensión tan grande. El Valle del Guadalentín ocupa un área de 690 kilómetros cuadrados y comprende las poblaciones de Lorca, Puerto Lumbreras, Alhama y Totana.

El estudio del CSIC y la Universidad Complutense de Madrid ha detectado que la comarca del pequeño río Guadalentín, una amplia vega agraria y densamente poblada, está hundiéndose más rápido que el resto de zonas agrícolas de nuestro continente. Y además ha puesto un dato sobre la mesa: el informe estima un hundimiento del terreno de un metro y medio cada quince años 15 años. Según este estudio, llevado a cabo mediante observación radar de satélites de la Agencia Europea del Espacio, concretamente en la localidad murciana de Lorca, recientemente asolada por dos terremotos, las tasas de hundimiento del terreno son las mayores de Europa debido a la extracción de agua subterránea.

Según los científicos que han trabajado en la elaboración de los datos obtenidos los periodos de hundimiento están unidos directamente a los periodos de sequía, momentos en que "las explotaciones agrícolas y ganaderas hacen mayor uso de los pozos." Tras la sequía de los años 1992 a 1995, el terreno respondió con una aceleración de la tasa de hundimiento, alcanzando más de 15 centímetros por año entre 1996-1997.

El informe dice también que "la demanda de agua para sostener las explotaciones agrícolas ha crecido enormemente en esta región semiárida con recursos hídricos limitados desde los años 60" y, sin embargo, "se ha observado que la explotación de agua subterránea es muy superior a las recargas naturales por infiltración de lluvia y retornos de los regadíos"

*  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *

Es lo que pueden ser las consecuencias de un abuso generalizado

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...102500007.html

REGISTRA UNA DE LAS TASAS MÁS RÁPIDAS DEL PLANETA 
Lorca se hunde diez centímetros al año. 
Un estudio del CSIC y la Complutense ha revelado que la ciudad murciana registra la tasa de hundimiento más alta de Europa debido a lo sobreexplotación de los acuíferos.

 Actualizado el 25/10/2011 a las 07:59 horas 

Un estudio ha revelado en Lorca (Murcia) tasas de hundimiento de las más rápidas del planeta, que alcanzan valores máximos entre 6 y 15 centímetros por año, es la mayor de Europa y afecta a una extensión de unos 690 kilómetros cuadrados, ha informado la Universidad Complutense (UCM).

El estudio, realizado en el marco del Campus de Excelencia Internacional de Moncloa, por investigadores del CSIC y la UCM, mediante observación radar de satélites de la Agencia Europea del Espacio, ha revelado las mayores tasas de hundimiento del terreno de Europa por extracción de agua subterránea en Lorca, aproximadamente 1,5 a 1,6 metros a lo largo de 15 años.

*Fenómeno conocido por investigaciones previas*
Este proceso de hundimiento sobre acuíferos es un fenómeno bien conocido por investigaciones previas, aunque no se conocía que ocurriera en la vega de Lorca, y se ha observado por primera vez que estos hundimientos responden, de forma transitoria y no-lineal con el tiempo, a los periodos de sequía. 

El estudio lo han realizado los investigadores José Fernández Torres del Instituto de Geociencias (CSIC-UCM) y Pablo José González Méndez, investigador contratado durante el desarrollo del trabajo y actualmente en el Departamento de Ciencias de la Tierra de la Universidad de Western Ontario, Canadá. 

Los investigadores han observado que la explotación de agua subterránea es muy superior a las recargas naturales por lluvia y retornos de los regadíos, lo que se manifiesta en las últimas décadas en un descenso sostenido de las reservas de los acuíferos, este descenso reduce la presión interna de los acuíferos y provoca que los materiales se compacten y pierdan volumen, ésta pérdida de volumen se transmite generando un hundimiento de la superficie del terreno.

El análisis temporal de los datos revelan que la tasa de hundimiento no fue constante durante todo el período, tras la sequía de los años 1992 a 1995, el terreno respondió con una aceleración de la tasa de hundimiento, alcanzando más de 15 centímetros por año entre 1996-1997. 

Esta fase de aceleración se estableció de forma rápida en el tiempo, seguida por una desaceleración exponencial que duró 8 años, tras los cuales las tasas de hundimiento volvieron a los valores que se registraban durante el periodo estudiado inicialmente (1992-1995), explica la Universidad Complutense.

*Análisis conjunto de 51 imágenes radas en la zona*
Los valores de hundimiento se han determinado mediante el análisis conjunto de 51 imágenes radar de esta zona, adquiridas por los satélites ERS y ENVISAT de la Agencia Europea del Espacio. 

Los resultados de este estudio, y en particular la variación con el tiempo, revelan información que sirve para caracterizar el comportamiento mecánico del acuífero que puede ayudar a mejorar la gestión de los recursos hídricos y a tener aplicaciones en seguridad en la edificación. 

El equipo de investigación, en colaboración con la profesora Kristy F. Tiampo, de la Universidad de Western Ontario, en Canadá, y el Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia de Italia, también estudia la serie sísmica de Lorca del pasado 11 de mayo, que permitirá conocer el proceso de ruptura y liberación de energía sísmica en la falla responsable.

----------


## albertillovernel

Es probable que si sucede un hundimiento continuado del terreno producidos por la extracción de agua, la porosidad eficaz de esa zona haya disminuido sensiblemente, lo que provocará que sea imposible en un futuro que pueda llegar a albergar la misma cantidad de agua en sus acuíferos (lo que hoy se extraiga en demasía, será imposible de recuperar en el futuro), ¿no creeis? Aquí no solo está en juego el vaciar el acuífero que da sustento a parte de la población y la agricultura local, sino en su degradación como estructura geológica capaz de albergar agua.

----------


## Azakán

Así es la naturaleza, tú le das 10 ella te dará 100. Si le quitas 10 ella te quitará 100.

----------


## ARAGORM

Aquí la información que da el CSIC sobre el tema.


Lorca se hunde unos 10 centímetros cada año 

24/10/2011 

Fecha 24/10/2011 

Medio Departamento de Comunicación 



Desde 1995, la superficie del municipio murciano de Lorca se ha hundido más de 1,5 metros, según revela una investigación realizada por el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) y la Universidad Complutense de Madrid. Los datos la sitúan como una de las regiones que más rápido se hunde en el mundo y la primera en Europa.






Localizaciones, líneas de contorno de la tasa de hundimiento medio anual (cm/año) y el hundimiento acumulado desde 1992 a 2007. CSIC




Los resultados, publicados en la revista Geology, se desprenden de imágenes procedentes de los satélites ERS y Envisat de la Agencia Espacial Europea. Su análisis ha permitido determinar los cambios topográficos del terreno con una resolución milimétrica y su evolución temporal, explica el investigador del CSIC en el Instituto de Geociencias, responsable de la investigación, José Fernández.

La tasa de hundimiento del terreno es de 10 centímetros al año, sin embargo, el fenómeno no ha evolucionado de forma constante, sino que responde a los periodos de sequía. La etapa de escasez hidrológica que tuvo lugar entre 1992 y 1995 provocó una aceleración del hundimiento que culminó con una tasa de descenso de 15 centímetros anuales entre 1996 y 1997. Posteriormente, la velocidad del hundimiento sufrió una desaceleración exponencial durante ocho años hasta alcanzar el nivel inicial registrado en entre 1992 y 1995.

Fernández explica: La disminución experimentada en las reservas de agua reduce la presión interna de los acuíferos, lo que provoca que sus materiales se compacten y pierdan volumen. Es esta pérdida de volumen la que causa el hundimiento en la superficie del terreno.

Aunque el centro de la región deprimida corresponde al municipio Lorca, la extensión de la superficie es de unos 690 kilómetros cuadrados e incluye las localidades de Puerto Lumbreras, Totana y Alhama de Murcia. Según el coautor del trabajo, Pablo González, se trata de una vega muy fértil donde se ha desarrollado un potente sector agrario durante las últimas décadas, asociado a un aumento en la demanda de agua.

El descenso sostenido en las reservas de los acuíferos registrado durante las últimas décadas demuestra que la explotación de agua subterránea es muy superior a la recarga natural, añade González.

Consecuencias del terremoto 

Los resultados del trabajo, que describe el comportamiento mecánico del acuífero, pueden ayudar a mejorar la gestión de los recursos hídricos y tener aplicaciones en la seguridad de la edificación. Además, el equipo de investigación, en colaboración con la Universidad de Western Ontario (Canadá) y el Instituto Nacional de Geofísica y Vulcanología de Italia, está estudiando el evento sísmico que tuvo lugar en la localidad murciana el pasado 11 de mayo que permitirá conocer el proceso de ruptura y la liberación de energía sísmica en la falla responsable.

Fuente: CSIC

----------


## Varanya

La extracción de agua subterránea agravó el terremoto de Lorca




> Un estudio relaciona por primera vez la actividad sísmica con la sobreexplotación de un acuífero
> 
> El descenso del terreno, de dos metros en 20 años, influyó en las características del seísmo
> 
> El terremoto de Lorca, que en mayo de 2011 dejó nueve muertos y destruyó barrios enteros de la ciudad, estuvo influido por la extracción excesiva de agua del acuífero del Guadalentín para riego. Un estudio publicado en la revista Nature geoscience relaciona por primera vez el hundimiento del terreno por la pérdida del acuífero con las características el seísmo. Parece que la extracción de agua controló las características del terremoto, explica José Fernández, del Instituto de Geociencias, un centro mixto del CSIC y la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, y coautor del estudio.
> 
> El acuífero del Guadalentín, una enorme bolsa de agua con una superficie de más de 200 kilómetros cuadrados, ha sido durante décadas sobreexplotado por los regadíos de la zona. En 50 años el agua ha bajado unos 250 metros. Lo conocen bien los regantes de la comarca, muchos de los cuales han tenido que pasar a cultivos de secano porque el agua ya no es accesible. Eso, en una zona sísmica como Murcia, ha terminado en un efecto imprevisto.
> 
> El terremoto de mayor de 2011, de magnitud 5,1, pudo empeorar por la extracción de agua. Allí se han registrado velocidades de hundimiento del terreno de hasta 15 centímetros al año, explica por teléfono Fernández, que desde 2006 estudia la variación de la zona. La zona era muy conocida por los científicos, lo que ha facilitado el estudio del terremoto. Desde 1990, el suelo ha descendido unos dos metros.
> ...


Lo copio también en el subforo de sismología.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Varanya... acabo de ver la noticia en la página web de Antena3 e iba a ponerla, pero ya veo que has estado rápido.

----------

